# Filesharing



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Filesharing ist, denke ich, gerade in diesem Forum so wie im ganzen Internet ein Thema.
Richtig oder Falsch? Abmahnwellen? Quergestellte Musikindustrie?
Nur wenige Fragen in diesem recht undurchsichtigen Thema.

Hier soll sich niemand outen, der es nicht will.
Die Umfrage bleibt anonym, wer darüber diskutieren will und seine Meinung vertreten will, kann dieses tun.

Auf die Idee für diesen Thread bin ich durch ein Interview von gulli.com gekommen.
(Fachgespräch mit Stefan Michalk vom BVMI)

Wie seht ihr das Thema? Sollte es Kulturflatrates geben? Sollte sich die gesammte Wirtschaft ändern?
Einnahmen nurnoch über Merchandise und Konzerte?

Zu diesem Thema nochmal ein Link zu einem anderen Thread: klick


Und damit die Leute hier keine große Angst haben, ihre Meinung und vielleicht sogar ihren Umgang mit Musik zu äußern, fange ich an.

Ich downloade inzwischen jedes Album von Filehostern.
Nach meiner letzten gekauften CD (Metallica - Death Magnetic - 2008) habe ich es aufgegeben und spare mein Geld lieber für andere Dinge.
Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass CDs und DvDs sowie Kinobesuche einfach unverschämt teuer sind, dieses Geld haben die wenigsten.
Musik ist Kultur und Kultur sollte allen uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich sehe allerdings natürlich das Problem, dass gerade junge Bands dadurch nur schlecht Erfolg vorweisen können.

Doch wieso sollte man Musik nicht kostenlos beziehen können und wenn sie einem zusagt, dann kauft man sich eben die CD, geht auf Konzerte oder kauft sich Shirts und anderen Krims-Krams. 
Ich denke, viele Bands wären berühmter, wenn sie ihre Alben kostenlos anbieten würden - das Internet macht eine schnelle Verbreitung schließlich möglich.


Meine Festplatte ist vergleichsweise voll, mein Kleiderschrank ebenfalls und mein CD-Regal leer. Ich stehe dazu.


----------



## Arosk (9. März 2010)

Muß halt in ein Land ziehen in dem es kein Urheberrechtsgesetz gibt. Ich jedenfalls kaufe sämtliche Musik. meist in Form von CDs, selterner in Downloads. Oft reicht mir auch schon Youtube um die Musik on-demand anzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Doch wieso sollte man Musik nicht kostenlos beziehen können und wenn sie einem zusagt, dann kauft man sich eben die CD, geht auf Konzerte oder kauft sich Shirts und anderen Krims-Krams.


Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich zu Dir selbst und frage dich, wieviele Alben du Original gekauft hast, nachdem du sie Dir illegal über's Netz besorgt hast? Deinem Kommentar nach zu schlussfolgern genau Cero.


Dieses Argument, dass Musik so sauteuer ist, dass du Dir das Geld lieber für andere Dinge sparst, lasse ich nicht gelten, denn wofür investierst du das überschüssige Geld denn bitte? Vermutlich in andere Luxusgüter, die in deinen Augen aber nicht zu teuer sind? Diese Doppelmoral sieht man immer öfter und bis vor fünf Jahren konnte ich es auch noch verstehen. 

Ein Album im Laden zu kaufen hat schnell dazu geführt, dass du 30-35 DM respektive 16-18 Euro auf die Theke geknallt hast. 
Stellvertretend für alle Online-Shops habe ich bei Amazon die momentan Alben der Top-5-Charts gesucht und keines war teurer als 13,- Euro. Und das Teuerste, hier die 13 Euro war von Lady Gaga und bestand aus mal eben zwei CDs, mit 24 Tracks. Das macht pro Song 52 Cent.


Und jetzt erzähl Du mir irgendwas von teuer. Ich nenne sowas schlichtweg skrupellosen Diebstahl und sicher kein Kavaliersdelikt, zu dem man auch noch "stehen" sollte.




Edit:

P.S.: Wenn hier auch nur ein Link zu illegalen Tauschbörsen auftaucht, bekommt der User eine Verwarnung und der Thread ist zu.


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich downloade inzwischen jedes Album von Filehostern.
> Nach meiner letzten gekauften CD (Metallica - Death Magnetic - 2008) habe ich es aufgegeben und spare mein Geld lieber für andere Dinge.
> Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass CDs und DvDs sowie Kinobesuche einfach unverschämt teuer sind, dieses Geld haben die wenigsten.
> Musik ist Kultur und Kultur sollte allen uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der seine Meinung zu dem Thema offen und ehrlich hinschreibt.
Ich habe eine ähnliche Meinung wie du. 
Bei meinem teils recht ungewöhnlichen Musikgeschmack ist es bei einigen Sachen wirklich sehr schwierig diese legal zu bekommen.

Und in Zeiten des schnellen Internets braucht man auch nicht mehr auf Qualität verzichten. Man lädt sich einfach das ganze in FLAC und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll ja sogar noch Musiker geben, die nicht aufs Geld aus sind, sondern einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude Musik machen und ihre Musik kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.
Ich kaufe wirklich nur die Sachen, die ich wirklich gut finde und nicht nur ein Mal höre. Zum Beispiel besitze ich fast alle Vinyls von Pink Floyd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin gespannt was hier noch für Antworten kommen und hoffe, dass der Thread nicht geschlossen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ Vorposter: Diebstahl? Immer wieder lustig diese Aussage... Wie soll man denn bitte digitale Daten stehlen? Wenn, dann kopieren.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und jetzt sei mal ehrlich zu Dir selbst und frage dich, wieviele Alben du Original gekauft hast, nachdem du sie Dir illegal über's Netz besorgt hast? Deinem Kommentar nach zu schlussfolgern genau Cero.



Ok, ich zähle auf:

In Extremo - sünder ohne Zügel
In Extremo - Verehrt und angespien
In Extremo - Raue See
In Extremo - Raue Spree (Live in Berlin)
In Extremo - 7
In Extremo - Live 2002
In Extremo - Neues Glück
Korn - Korn
Korn - Issues
Korn - Follow The Leader
Korn - Untouchables
Korn - Life Is Peachy
Korn - Take A Look In The Mirror
Korn - See You On The Other Side
DevilDriver - DevilDriver
DevilDriver - The Fury Of Our Maker's Hand
Slipknot - All Hope Is Gone (Hab ich sogar zweimal, weiß der Geier wieso)

EDIT: Das sind jetzt nur die CDs, die ich mir im Laden gekauft habe, nachdem ich sie mir illegal runtergeladen und Probe gehört habe.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieses Argument, dass Musik so sauteuer ist, dass du Dir das Geld lieber für andere Dinge sparst, lasse ich nicht gelten, denn wofür investierst du das überschüssige Geld denn bitte? Vermutlich in andere Luxusgüter, die in deinen Augen aber nicht zu teuer sind? Diese Doppelmoral sieht man immer öfter und bis vor fünf Jahren konnte ich es auch noch verstehen.
> 
> Ein Album im Laden zu kaufen hat schnell dazu geführt, dass du 30-35 DM respektive 16-18 Euro auf die Theke geknallt hast.
> Stellvertretend für alle Online-Shops habe ich bei Amazon die momentan Alben der Top-5-Charts gesucht und keines war teurer als 13,- Euro. Und das Teuerste, hier die 13 Euro war von Lady Gaga und bestand aus mal eben zwei CDs, mit 24 Tracks. Das macht pro Song 52 Cent.



Ich investiere sie in *bessere* Dinge. Dinge die mir mehr bringen als ein Stück Plastik im Regal. Was bringt mir eine CD, die im Regal verstaubt, weil ich die Musik eh nur auf dem PC höre?
Dafür gehe ich lieber auf Konzerte, habe eine schöne Erinnerung davon. Kaufe mir lieber Klamotten, die ich jahrelang trage und so weiter und so fort.

Für mich sind 20-40 Euro für ein Konzert um Welten besser angelegt, als für eine CD. Punktum.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Und jetzt erzähl Du mir irgendwas von teuer. Ich nenne sowas schlichtweg skrupellosen Diebstahl und sicher kein Kavaliersdelikt, zu dem man auch noch "stehen" sollte.



Das ist deine Meinung und ich respektiere sie. Kann mich sogar in sie hineinversetzen, aber ich bin dann doch für die andere Position.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

Also ich oute mich mal.
Ich lade sogut wie nichts runter mit der absoluten Ausnahme!!! von 3 Alben die ausschließlich in Japan veröffentlicht wurden und in Europa schlicht nicht zu bekommen sind.
Eines davon hab ich erst Gestern Original gekauft da ich ein unheimliches Glück mit einem Anbieter der eine CD dort gekauft und hier (völlig überteuert) weiterverkauft hat.

Ansonsten steht sämtliche Musik bei mir im Regal auf CD
Und halt ein paar gebrannte CDs von meinem Bruder da ich die ganzen The Offspring Platten nicht nochmal kaufen wollte.
Einmal pro Haushalt reicht dann doch^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. März 2010)

Also ich kauf mir so 50/50 Cds und lad illegal runter. Merchandise hab ich 3 Shirts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Illegal lad ich nur von Bands, wo ich 1 oder 2 Lieder gut gefunden hab und mir nich ganze Alben oder überteuerte Einzelsingels kaufen wollte.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Edit @ Vorposter: Diebstahl? Immer wieder lustig diese Aussage... Wie soll man denn bitte digitale Daten stehlen? Wenn, dann kopieren.


Wenn die semantische Keule, dein einziges Argument zum Sachverhalt ist....


Nennen wir es also nicht Diebstahl, sondern illegales Ausspähen fremden geistigen Eigentums. Und fühlst du dich deswegen jetzt besser, nur weil es kein Diebstahl im Sinne des Strafgesetzbuches ist? 



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich investiere sie in *bessere* Dinge. Dinge die mir mehr bringen als ein Stück Plastik im Regal. Was bringt mir eine CD, die im Regal verstaubt, weil ich die Musik eh nur auf dem PC höre?


Ich habe doch das Beispiel Amazon gebracht, dass Musik auch online als mp3 gekauft werden kann. Und im Schnitt einen Euro pro Lied zu bezahlen, kann man wohl kaum als Wucher bezeichnen. Auch das Argument, dass einem einzelne Lieder gefallen aber kein ganzes Album ist keine Ausrede. Alben und Einzeltitel sind seperat zu erwerben.


Warum also nicht über Itunes, Amazon, Napster und die ganzen anderen legalen Dienste Musik besorgen? DRM kann wohl kaum der Grund sein, der ist bei den meisten Anbietern schon vor Jahren verschwunden.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

CDs kaufe ich eh schon ewig (fast) nicht mehr.
Legale Downloads sind seit Wegfall der DRM Systeme bei mir definitiv wieder obenauf. Problem ist halt dass man längst nicht alles bekommt was man gerne als MP3 kaufen würde.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Warum also nicht über Itunes, Amazon, Napster und die ganzen anderen legalen Dienste Musik besorgen?


Ich kauf mir ja keinen Virenscanner um dann iTunes zu installieren ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Ich lade nur Musik, wenn sie mich wirklich anspricht und ich sie gerne auch unterwegs hören möchte aber anders absolut nicht zu bekommen ist oder nur noch als Sammlerstück vorhanden ist und dementsprechend nur noch zu völlig abgedrehten Preisen jenseits von gut und böse von Privatpersonen verkauft wird...

Sonst kauf ich mir alles, wenn ich es im Laden finde (oder sonstwo oder eben auch nicht und warte halt bis es vorhanden ist).


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe doch das Beispiel Amazon gebracht, dass Musik auch online als mp3 gekauft werden kann. Und im Schnitt einen Euro pro Lied zu bezahlen, kann man wohl kaum als Wucher bezeichnen. Auch das Argument, dass einem einzelne Lieder gefallen aber kein ganzes Album ist keine Ausrede. Alben und Einzeltitel sind seperat zu erwerben.



Wie gesagt, ich investiere das Geld lieber in andere Dinge.
Aber nehmen wir mal an, ich kaufe mir eine CD von Lady Gaga (Hoffentlich sinke ich nicht so tief) online und bezahle dafür 10 Euro.
PC verreckt, System muss vollständig neu aufgesetzt, Passwort für (z.B.) ITunes Store sowie Email-Account futsch - was nun?


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich investiere das Geld lieber in andere Dinge.
> Aber nehmen wir mal an, ich kaufe mir eine CD von Lady Gaga (Hoffentlich sinke ich nicht so tief) online und bezahle dafür 10 Euro.
> PC verreckt, System muss vollständig neu aufgesetzt, Passwort für (z.B.) ITunes Store sowie Email-Account futsch - was nun?




Andere Dinge, bessere Dinge. Das sagtest du schon, es wäre aber sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, welche Dinge das wären, dass du dafür nicht in den Supermarkt läufst und es dir einfach nimmst, sprich klaust. 
Es macht nämlich keinen Unterschied ob du bei C&A eine Hose klaust oder im Internet einen Song runterlädst, für den du eigentlich bezahlen müsstest. Abgesehen von der prozentualen Wahrscheinlichkeit entdeckt zu werden. 





Wenn dein Computer abschmiert und die Daten mit ihm, dann ist das wohl Pech. Du wirst Dir die CD ein zweites Mal kaufen müssen, oder verlangst du vom IKEA Ersatz, wenn deine Wohnung und die Möbel mit drin verbrennen? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass auch die illegal erworbene Musik zerstört wäre. Wirklich begründete Argumente sehen in meinen Augen anders aus. 
Musik ist günstig, weniger als einen Euro für einen Titel zu bezahlen, denn du so oft hören kannst, wie du möchtest, ist ein super Angebot.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich investiere das Geld lieber in andere Dinge.
> Aber nehmen wir mal an, ich kaufe mir eine CD von Lady Gaga (Hoffentlich sinke ich nicht so tief) online und bezahle dafür 10 Euro.
> PC verreckt, System muss vollständig neu aufgesetzt, Passwort für (z.B.) ITunes Store sowie Email-Account futsch - was nun?



Wozu gibts denn Sicherungs CDs ?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Andere Dinge, bessere Dinge. Das sagtest du schon, es wäre aber sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, welche Dinge das wären, dass du dafür nicht in den Supermarkt läufst und es dir einfach nimmst, sprich klaust.
> Es macht nämlich keinen Unterschied ob du bei C&A eine Hose klaust oder im Internet einen Song runterlädst, für den du eigentlich bezahlen müsstest. Abgesehen von der prozentualen Wahrscheinlichkeit entdeckt zu werden.



DvDs, Konzerte, der erwähte Merchandise, bestehend aus Shirts, Zippern, Pullovern, Anhängern, Gürteln, Mützen, Caps, Schweißbändern, Handschuhen, Rucksäcken, Ringen, Hosen.

Es macht einen Unterschied. Musik ist Kultur - ist die Hose Kultur?



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn dein Computer abschmiert und die Daten mit ihm, dann ist das wohl Pech. Du wirst Dir die CD ein zweites Mal kaufen müssen, oder verlangst du vom IKEA Ersatz, wenn deine Wohnung und die Möbel mit drin verbrennen? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass auch die illegal erworbene Musik zerstört wäre. Wirklich begründete Argumente sehen in meinen Augen anders aus.
> Musik ist günstig, weniger als einen Euro für einen Titel zu bezahlen, denn du so oft hören kannst, wie du möchtest, ist ein super Angebot.



Der Vergleich ist Blödsinn. Die Versicherung bezahlt alles und fertig.
Bezahlt die Versicherung auch meine (z.B.) 500 Euro teure, digitale und legal erworbene Sammlung auf meinem PC?
Wohl eher nicht, die Lachen dich aus.

Wenn Du so viel Geld hast, ist das ja schön für dich.
Dann kauf dir eben weiter jedes einzelne Album und fühle dich als besserer Mensch, ist dein Recht.

EDIT:



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wozu gibts denn Sicherungs CDs ?



Ja nehmen wir mal an, eine Person ist so schlampig und hat keine Sicherung, verliert sein Passwort für Itunes und Email-Acc und der PC verreckt.
Ändert an dem Problem halt nichts.


----------



## DasX2007 (9. März 2010)

> Es macht nämlich keinen Unterschied ob du bei C&A eine Hose klaust oder im Internet einen Song runterlädst, für den du eigentlich bezahlen müsstest. Abgesehen von der prozentualen Wahrscheinlichkeit entdeckt zu werden.



Wenn man ein Musikstück herunterlädt, ist es nicht geklaut sondern unerlaubt verviefältigt worden. Sprich, es befindet sich der "Artikel" immernoch im Besitz des Urhebers, aber ich habe eine *KOPIE* davon.
Wenn man die Hose klaut, ist sie geklaut. Sprich, der gleiche Artikel befindet sich nicht mehr am Ursprungsort. Verstehst du was ich damit sagen will?

Also ich finde diesen Vergleich nicht sehr passend...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja nehmen wir mal an, eine Person ist so schlampig und hat keine Sicherung, verliert sein Passwort für Itunes und Email-Acc und der PC verreckt.
> Ändert an dem Problem halt nichts.



Dummheit MUSS bestraft werden...

Also sagst du auch das du jederzeit für alles Ersatz haben willst weil du zu faul und/oder zu dumm bist anständig dafür zu sorgen?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dummheit MUSS bestraft werden...



Stimmt schon, ändert aber immernoch nichts am Problem, dass dann ne ganze Stange Geld weg ist.



Selor schrieb:


> Also sagst du auch das du jederzeit für alles Ersatz haben willst weil du zu faul und/oder zu dumm bist anständig dafür zu sorgen?



Das sage ich nicht. Ich gehe nur davon aus, dass es jemandem passieren kann.
Und es geht mir hier nur um Musik, ok? Nicht, dass hier wer mit irgendwelchen dummen Vergleichen ankommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, ändert aber immernoch nichts am Problem, dass dann ne ganze Stange Geld weg ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann allerdings ganz alleine dein Problem und nicht die eines Händlers oder sonstwem...
Und wenn es jemanden passiert hat derjenige Pech gehabt punkt aus... wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe und ne Woche später vor die Wand setze habe ich auch Pech gehabt...


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und wenn es jemanden passiert hat derjenige Pech gehabt punkt aus... wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe und ne Woche später vor die Wand setze habe ich auch Pech gehabt...



Wieso so ein unrealistischer Vergleich?
Versicherungen, u know?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wieso so ein unrealistischer Vergleich.
> Versicherungen, u know?



Aber nicht bei Eigenverschulden mein Freund... und wenn du nicht für Sicherheit sorgst ist es deine eigene Schuld!


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Eigenverschulden mein Freund... und wenn du nicht für Sicherheit sorgst ist es deine eigene Schuld!



Und wenn es kein Eigenverschulden ist?
Nehmen wir an, Windos haut ein Update raus, was einen, für die Festplatte fatalen Fehler hervorruft.
Wer ist dann Schuld?

PS: Ich trinke jetzt mal ein Bier, in der Hoffnung, dass der agressive Ton einiger Personen sich ein wenig lockern möge.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

Ich finde Bloodletting sollte man anzeigen... er hat öffentlich zugeben das Illegal Lieder Downloaded. 

Ich Persönlich kauf immer noch meine sachen! so wie es sich gehört! egal ob Musik oder Filme!


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

Wo bitte ist das Problem legal downgeloadete MP3s zu backupen?


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich finde Bloodletting sollte man anzeigen... er hat öffentlich zugeben das Illegal Lieder Downloaded.



Du hast noch nicht kapiert, wie das abläuft, oder?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wenn es kein Eigenverschulden ist?
> Nehmen wir an, Windos haut ein Update raus, was einen, für die Festplatte fatalen Fehler hervorruft.
> Wer ist dann Schuld?
> 
> PS: Ich trinke jetzt mal ein Bier, in der Hoffnung, dass der agressive Ton einiger Personen sich ein wenig lockern möge.



Es IST dein Verschulden wenn du nicht für deine Daten sorgst...
Da gibt es gar keine Diskussion, deine lächerlichen Versuche dein tun hier zu rechtfertigen mit ominösen "Könnte, hätte, wenn aber" "argumenten" haben keinerlei gehalt...


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es IST dein Verschulden wenn du nicht für deine Daten sorgst...
> Da gibt es gar keine Diskussion, deine lächerlichen Versuche dein tun hier zu rechtfertigen mit ominösen "Könnte, hätte, wenn aber" "argumenten" haben keinerlei gehalt...



Ich brauche mich nichtmehr zu rechtfertigen, das habe ich bereits getan.
Hier geht es um ein, nicht mich persönlich betreffendes, Szenario.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> DvDs, Konzerte, der erwähte Merchandise, bestehend aus Shirts, Zippern, Pullovern, Anhängern, Gürteln, Mützen, Caps, Schweißbändern, Handschuhen, Rucksäcken, Ringen, Hosen.
> 
> Es macht einen Unterschied. Musik ist Kultur - ist die Hose Kultur?


Die oben erwähnten Dinge sind, ähnlich wie die Musik, Luxusgüter. So gesehen ist dieses Merchandise wohl kaum besser im Sinne einer Wertigkeit. Es ist dein persönliches Empfinden, und daran machst du fest, dass eine illegale Kopie weniger "unmoralisch" ist, als eine geklaute Mütze der Band YXZ.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist Blödsinn. Die Versicherung bezahlt alles und fertig.
> Bezahlt die Versicherung auch meine (z.B.) 500 Euro teure, digitale und legal erworbene Sammlung auf meinem PC?
> Wohl eher nicht, die Lachen dich aus.


Erstmal musst du eine Versicherung haben, die deine Wertsachen ersetzt, genau wie du Sicherungskopien haben musst, um deine Musik-Sammlung zu schützen. Und eine Versicherung ist bei den Fixkosten erheblich teurer als eine Spindel CDs. 


*Außerdem steht in allen AGB, welche ich bisher gelesen habe, dass du sofort nach Erhalt der MP3 eine Sicherungskopie anzufertigen hast und du allein für den Verlust verantwortlich bist, auch Festplatten- oder Computerausfall sind von Dir allein zu tragen.*

Und jetzt die Quizfrage: Welche Versicherung bezahlt bei grober Fahrlässigkeit? 





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn Du so viel Geld hast, ist das ja schön für dich.
> Dann kauf dir eben weiter jedes einzelne Album und fühle dich als besserer Mensch, ist dein Recht.


Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich viel Geld habe? Ich habe wohl lediglich ein besseres Verständnis von Recht und Unrecht, aber sicher nicht zuviel Geld. 





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja nehmen wir mal an, eine Person ist so schlampig und hat keine Sicherung, verliert sein Passwort für Itunes und Email-Acc und der PC verreckt.
> Ändert an dem Problem halt nichts.


Nehmen wir desweiteren an, die gleiche Person raucht zuhause und hat es sich zur Angewohnheit gemacht, einen Aschenbecher aus Watte zu benutzen. Da der Mülleimer schon wieder recht voll ist, geht die Person aus der Wohnung und lässt die brennende Zigarette im Aschenbecher zurück - ebenso den Schlüssel, wie die entnervte Person beim Rütteln an der Klinke feststellt - und sich kurz darauf an dem Geruch von brennender Watte stört.
Tage darauf kommt das Schadenregulierungsformular der Versicherung mit dem großen leeren Feld über dem "Hergang" prangt. 

Da du deinen Sicherheitsauflagen nicht entsprochen hast, wirst du auch nicht für den Schaden entschädigt. Siehe Haus - siehe mp3-Download.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Das Szenario ist Bullshit... ganz einfach...

Edit: Meine natürlich Blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die oben erwähnten Dinge sind, ähnlich wie die Musik, Luxusgüter. So gesehen ist dieses Merchandise wohl kaum besser im Sinne einer Wertigkeit. Es ist dein persönliches Empfinden, und daran machst du fest, dass eine illegale Kopie weniger "unmoralisch" ist, als eine geklaute Mütze der Band YXZ.



Nochmal: Musik ist Kultur - Die Mütze nicht. Musik ist etwas anderes, als Gebrauchsgüter. Deshalb ist Diebstahl von Eigentum eben nicht gleich unerlaubte Vervielfältigungl von geistigem Eigentum.

Und wie kommst du gerade auf eine geklaute Mütze? o_O



Noxiel schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du eine Versicherung haben, die deine Wertsachen ersetzt, genau wie du Sicherungskopien haben musst, um deine Musik-Sammlung zu schützen. Und eine Versicherung ist bei den Fixkosten erheblich teurer als eine Spindel CDs.
> 
> 
> *Außerdem steht in allen AGB, welche ich bisher gelesen habe, dass du sofort nach Erhalt der MP3 eine Sicherungskopie anzufertigen hast und du allein für den Verlust verantwortlich bist, auch Festplatten- oder Computerausfall sind von Dir allein zu tragen.*
> ...



Die Versicherung hat doch garnichts mit der Musik zu tun, verdammt nochmal. o_O
Die Musik liegt als digitale Datei vor. o_O

Meine Güte...



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich viel Geld habe? Ich habe wohl lediglich ein besseres Verständnis von Recht und Unrecht, aber sicher nicht zuviel Geld.



"Besseres" ... jep. Hehe. Genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meissten, die sich illegal Musik downloaden, sind wahrscheinlich zwischen 12 und 18 Jahre alt.
Nichts mit 1.200 Euro Einkommen und hier und da ne CD, weil man es ja hat.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Nehmen wir desweiteren an, die gleiche Person raucht zuhause und hat es sich zur Angewohnheit gemacht, einen Aschenbecher aus Watte zu benutzen. Da der Mülleimer schon wieder recht voll ist, geht die Person aus der Wohnung und lässt die brennende Zigarette im Aschenbecher zurück - ebenso den Schlüssel, wie die entnervte Person beim Rütteln an der Klinke feststellt - und sich kurz darauf an dem Geruch von brennender Watte stört.
> Tage darauf kommt das Schadenregulierungsformular der Versicherung mit dem großen leeren Feld über dem "Hergang" prangt.
> 
> Da du deinen Sicherheitsauflagen nicht entsprochen hast, wirst du auch nicht für den Schaden entschädigt. Siehe Haus - siehe mp3-Download.



Ein Aschenbecher aus Watte ... höhö, ja ne ist klar.
Und der PC ist aus Pudding, wa?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (9. März 2010)

Also um ehrlich zu sein gebe ich nur ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz selten Geld für Musik (und Filme) aus. Manche Alben die ich mir ausm Netz gezogen habe und einfach nur richtig Bombe fand hab ich mir dann auch nochmal gekauft weil ich diese CDs unbedingt als Original in mein Regal stellen wollte. Aber das sind gerade mal 15 CDs von geschätzten 150 die mir das Geld wert waren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Merkst du eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich du dich machst Blood?
Versuchst hier krampfhaft deine Taten in ein "gutes" Licht zu rücken und zu entschuldigen, da scheint das Gewissen wohl doch ziemlich zu nagen...


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nochmal: Musik ist Kultur - Die Mütze nicht. Musik ist etwas anderes, als Gebrauchsgüter. Deshalb ist Diebstahl von Eigentum eben nicht gleich unerlaubte Vervielfältigungl von geistigem Eigentum.
> 
> Und wie kommst du gerade auf eine geklaute Mütze? o_O


Die Mütze war nur ein Beispiel aus den von dir aufgezählten Merchandise Produkten. Und auch die Mütze einer Rockband ist Kultur, sie dient mehr als nur dem Zweck dich vor Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen. Damit präsentierst du deinen Geschmack, deine musikalische Orientierung und produzierst Werbung für die Rockband. Und ob die Musik von Band XYZ Kultur ist, nun dafür müsste ich vorher erstmal deine Definition von Kultur kennen.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, wir haben bei diesem Begriff nicht unbedingt die gleiche Basis und reden möglicherweise aneinander vorbei.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Versicherung hat doch garnichts mit der Musik zu tun, verdammt nochmal. o_O
> Die Musik liegt als digitale Datei vor. o_O
> 
> Meine Güte...


Hat auch niemand behauptet. Was aber behauptet wird ist, dass eine Versicherung den selben Zweck wie die Sicherungskopie erfüllt. Den Ersatz bzw. den Schutz deines Besitzes. Gehst du mit deinem Besitz aber fahrlässig um, bzw. nicht sicherheitsbewußt (und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob wir über materiellen oder digitalen Besitz sprechen), wird dir die Versicherung nicht die Schäden am Haus ersetzen und die "nicht-gekaufte" CD nicht den Verlust der Musikdaten verhindern. 




Bloodletting schrieb:


> "Besseres" ... jep. Hehe. Genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meines Wissens erhält jeder Jugendliche Taschengeld und ab einem gewissen Alter kann man auch jobben. Zu meiner Zeit, also vor gut zehn Jahren, da war ich 16, hat man für Dinge die man haben wollte gespart oder auf etwas anderes, möglicherweise gleichwertiges, verzichtet. Ich wußte nicht, dass die Jugend von Heute derart egoistisch und faul geworden ist. 
Alles haben wollen und nichts dafür tun, trifft es das? Und wenn Ja, ist das Argument genug sich illegal Musik runterzuladen? Ich muß dich fragen, im Moment bist du mein einziger Ansprechpartner dieser Fraktion, womit ich natürlich nicht sagen will, dass das auf dich zutrifft.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ein Aschenbecher aus Watte ... höhö, ja ne ist klar.
> Und der PC ist aus Pudding, wa?


Keine Ahnung, das schlechte Beispiel hast du gebracht, ich habe es nur auf die Spitze getrieben.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Warum sollte ich mir Musik illegal laden, wenn ich sie mir legal laden kann für relativ gesehen wenig Geld? Ein komplettes MP3-Album auf Amazon zwischen 7 und 10 Euro - das finde ich bei weitem nicht als überteuert oder sonst was.

Zum Thema Sicherheit:


> Sobald Sie digitale Inhalte bestellt haben, fordern wir Sie zum unverzüglichen Download und zur Anfertigung von Sicherungskopien auf.
> (...) Sie tragen das gesamte Risiko für Verluste nach dem Kauf sowie für Verluste der digitalen Inhalte, die Sie heruntergeladen haben, einschließlich Verlusten auf Grund eines Computer- oder Festplattenausfalls.


Quelle: Amazon MP3-Service
Wer sich die Dateien selbst nicht sichert ist selbst schuld und muss dafür auch die Kosten tragen. Mittlerweile gibt es verschiedene Arten seine Dateien zu sichern, sei es CD, MP3-Player, USB-Stick, externe Festplatte oder gar Musik-DVD. Da zählt nun mal die Ausrede nicht "Ich konnte es nicht sichern"...

Mir selbst ist es zwar schon passiert, dass ich ein Album nicht sichern mehr konnte, da schon am nächsten Tag die Festplatte ausgefallen ist, aber dank dem iTunes-Support wurde mir freundlicherweise eine weiterer Download gestattet. Doof wird es wohl nur, wenn man den Download nicht innerhalb eines Tages sichert... Wochen später damit anzukommen wird wohl nichts mehr bringen. 

Und wer die Band unterstützen will der geht in den Laden oder in den Onlineshop und kauft sich das Lied oder das Album. Ja, es geht einiges Geld auch an den jeweiligen Musikverlag dahinter, aber das gleiche gilt auch für ein Konzert, Merchandise-Objekt und viele weitere Dinge...


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Mütze war nur ein Beispiel aus den von dir aufgezählten Merchandise Produkten. Und auch die Mütze einer Rockband ist Kultur, sie dient mehr als nur dem Zweck dich vor Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen. Damit präsentierst du deinen Geschmack, deine musikalische Orientierung und produzierst Werbung für die Rockband. Und ob die Musik von Band XYZ Kultur ist, nun dafür müsste ich vorher erstmal deine Definition von Kultur kennen.
> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, wir haben bei diesem Begriff nicht unbedingt die gleiche Basis und reden möglicherweise aneinander vorbei.



Kultur ist für mich das, was den Menschen (und/oder bestimmte Länder mit ihren Sitten) ausmacht.
Somit zähle ich Musik zu den Sitten und Gebräuchen, die jeder Ausführen und genießen kann, egal über wieviel Geld er verfügt.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet. Was aber behauptet wird ist, dass eine Versicherung den selben Zweck wie die Sicherungskopie erfüllt. Den Ersatz bzw. den Schutz deines Besitzes. Gehst du mit deinem Besitz aber fahrlässig um, bzw. nicht sicherheitsbewußt (und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob wir über materiellen oder digitalen Besitz sprechen), wird dir die Versicherung nicht die Schäden am Haus ersetzen und die "nicht-gekaufte" CD nicht den Verlust der Musikdaten verhindern.



Ich denke aber immernoch, dass ein Haus in anbetracht von "sicherheitsbewußter Umgang" niemals gleichzusetzen mit Musikdateien ist.
Eben deshalb kann man auch nicht von Versicherungen und Sicherheitskopien als "gleichwertig" sprechen, bzw. sie vergleichen.
Der Vergleich ist halt einfach mies.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Meines Wissens erhält jeder Jugendliche Taschengeld und ab einem gewissen Alter kann man auch jobben. Zu meiner Zeit, also vor gut zehn Jahren, da war ich 16, hat man für Dinge die man haben wollte gespart oder auf etwas anderes, möglicherweise gleichwertiges, verzichtet. Ich wußte nicht, dass die Jugend von Heute derart egoistisch und faul geworden ist.
> Alles haben wollen und nichts dafür tun, trifft es das? Und wenn Ja, ist das Argument genug sich illegal Musik runterzuladen? Ich muß dich fragen, im Moment bist du mein einziger Ansprechpartner dieser Fraktion, womit ich natürlich nicht sagen will, dass das auf dich zutrifft.



Aufgrund des nun möglichen schnellens Austauschen von Dateien lagert man seine Prioritäten um.
Klar, wenn ich mehr Geld hätte, würde ich die CDs bezahlen, das Geld habe ich leider nicht und deshalb wiege ich ab, was mir das Geld (und letztendlich das Risiko beim illegalen downloaden) wert ist.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, das schlechte Beispiel hast du gebracht, ich habe es nur auf die Spitze getrieben.



Das mit dem brennenden Haus hatt doch Selor aufgeführt.^^

Vielleicht sollten wir mal von diesem Haus wegtreten und uns einem anderen Streitpunkt widmen, über den ich sehr gerne reden würde: Kulturflatrates.



Selor schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich du dich machst Blood?
> Versuchst hier krampfhaft deine Taten in ein "gutes" Licht zu rücken und zu entschuldigen, da scheint das Gewissen wohl doch ziemlich zu nagen...



Ich denke nicht, Tim.

Deine Ein-Satz-Antworten sind eher das lächerliche. 
Wirkliche Punkte, wie Noxiel, mit dem man wenigstens noch sachlich reden kann, hast du nur als kurzen Pfiff, der schnell wieder weg ist.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Aufgrund des nun möglichen schnellens Austauschen von Dateien lagert man seine Prioritäten um.
> Klar, wenn ich mehr Geld hätte, würde ich die CDs bezahlen, das Geld habe ich leider nicht und deshalb wiege ich ab, was mir das Geld (und letztendlich das Risiko beim illegalen downloaden) wert ist.



Und anscheinend ist dir die Band hinter dem Album kaum Geld wert, wenn du deren Musik illegal lädst...


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und anscheinend ist dir die Band hinter dem Album kaum Geld wert, wenn du deren Musik illegal lädst...



Sollte mir die Musik wirklich gefallen, gebe ich anderweitig Geld für diese Band aus.
Das habe ich schon geschrieben und das zeigt mir, dass du diesen Thread nicht ordentlich gelesen hast.
Erst kürzlich habe ich 60 Euro für Merchandise einer Band ausgegeben.

Zudem kenne ich deine Einstellung im Bereich digitaler Medien und deren illegale Beschaffung mehr als zur Genüge.
Du kannst sie gerne den anderen eröffnen, diskutieren werde _ich_ mit dir allerdings nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Aber was ist denn, wenn du das Merchandise verlierst oder anderweitig unbenutzbar wird?
Wäre es dann nicht besser dies sich auch "anders" zu beschaffen?

Ich mein ja... Kleidung insbesondere Merchandise hat ja doch einen sehr kulturellen Hintergrund... *cough*


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn, wenn du das Merchandise verlierst oder anderweitig unbenutzbar wird?
> Wäre es dann nicht besser dies sich auch "anders" zu beschaffen?



Deine Vergleiche sind ... ach was solls.
Geb dir keine Mühe, ich werd keine Zeit mehr an dich verschwenden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Was ist mit meinen Vergleichen? Du entschuldigst deine Handlungen mit "Kulturgut"... dies kann man auch auf Merchandise erweitern... und dann ist es genau das selbe was du hier versuchst schön zu reden... nur beim Merchandise wirds klar, dass es ziemlicher Quatsch ist deswegen verzeihe ich dir deine Ablehnung dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Mit Tonträgern verdienen die wenigstens Künstler heutzutage noch Geld.
Wer seine Lieblingsband finanziell unterstützen will, tut das eher indem er zu den Shows geht und sich dort ein T-Shirt kauft.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind Musiksammlungen, die lediglich aus Terrabytes von illegal beschafften mp3s bestehen, ziemlich armselig.


----------



## Areos (9. März 2010)

ich werf mal in den raum was leute machen sollten die musik hören wo es entweder garnet offiziell gibt oder nur auf Vinyl?


ich für mein teil hör house und sowas gibts nur auf vinyl oder teilweise nur im netz. ( weil nicht jeder dj alles released wo er mal gemixt/ "gemacht" hat


und ich red net von commerz house wo auf bravo hits oder sonst so complications drauf sind


bezüglich filme. da is mir die qualität zu schlecht ums ie auf nem full hd plasma anzuschauen. ausser serien die schau ich mir gern mal als stream an was aber sowieso schon mal im tv gekommen ist oder gerade aktuell ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Mit Tonträgern verdienen die wenigstens Künstler heutzutage noch Geld.
> Wer seine Lieblingsband finanziell unterstützen will, tut das eher indem er zu den Shows geht und sich dort ein T-Shirt kauft.



Meine Meinung.
Zumindest einer, der diese "Finanzierung" erkennt.



Shaxul schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz sind Musiksammlungen, die lediglich aus Terrabytes von illegal beschafften mp3s bestehen, ziemlich armselig.



Bei Terrabytes von Musikdateien spricht man ja heutzutage schon von "organisierter Musikpiraterie".
Ich persönlich verfüge Momentan über ca. 60GB Musik wovon etwa 20GB auch in meinem Regal stehen.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sollte mir die Musik wirklich gefallen, gebe ich anderweitig Geld für diese Band aus.
> Das habe ich schon geschrieben und das zeigt mir, dass du diesen Thread nicht ordentlich gelesen hast.
> Erst kürzlich habe ich 60 Euro für Merchandise einer Band ausgegeben.



Ja, für Merchandising gibt man Geld aus, wo bei auch dort nicht gerade viel Geld zum Künstler selbst gelangen wird. Am Ende wohl noch weniger als beim CD-Kauf. 

Wie ich gerade lese hast du derzeit 40 GB illegale Musikdateien auf deinem Rechner. Im Grunde hättest du dir alle 40 GB auch kaufen können und hättest bei etwas anderem gespart. Anscheinend magst du Musik, also warum auch nicht darin investieren? So teuer, wie du es in einem Anfangsthread beschreibst, ist es nicht. Dann spart man halt mal wo anders, wenn man sich nun mal gerne mit der Musik auseinandersetzt... Wer etwas will soll es sich auch kaufen und nicht anderweitig beschaffen. Zudem man die Sache des illegalen bei weitem nicht beschönigen muss mit "Kulturgut" und sonstigen Quatsch...

Btw meinst du vorhin, dass du von einem Konzert mehr hast als von einer CD. Falsch. Bei einem Konzert hast du im Normalfall nur die Erinnerung, nicht mehr. Die Musik, die dort gespielt wurde, hast du in spätestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt des Konzertes im Ohr. Die CD hingegen kann man sich immer und immer wieder anhören...


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Meine Meinung.
> Zumindest einer, der diese "Finanzierung" erkennt.



So schade das auch ist, Alben sind heutzutage eher subventionierte Promo-CDs.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass man keine Musik mehr kaufen soll - Ganz im Gegenteil: Für mich persönlich ist Geld in Musik immer noch tausend mal besser angelegt als in DVDs, die neueste Spielkonsole oder die neueste High-End PC-Hardware, die in einem halben Jahr schon wieder veraltet ist.
Ganz einfach, weil ich CDs und Vinyl auch nach Jahren noch höre und mich dann immer richtig drüber freue, damals diese eine Scheibe gekauft zu haben.

Außerdem sehe ich das alles nicht nur unter dem finanziellen Aspekt. Ich hänge z.B. super gerne in Plattenläden rum und krame kistenweise Vinyl und CDs durch.
Selbiges gilt für Merchanidse-Stände auf Festivals, etc. 
Das gehört für mich einfach dazu und die Jungs in meinem örtlichen Plattenladen freuen sich natürlich auch, wenn mal wer auf einen Kaffee vorbeischaut.

Ich höre gern Musik, beschäftige mich aber halt auch gerne mit dem ganzen "Drumherum". Zu hause mp3s bei amazon kaufen ist nicht meine Welt.

Edit:
@Razyl: Ich denke, man kann Erinnerungen an Konzerte schon höher einstufen. Gute Konzerte, auf die man sich zudem Monate lang vorher schon freut, sind eben auch danach nicht "nur" gute Erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2010)

Musik hoere ich mir generell im internet an. Bei bands, die ich nicht nur mal kurz hoeren moechte sondern wirklich mag, z.b DAR oder Rhapsody of fire, spar ich mir dann geld zusammen um eine CD bzw ein Tshirt zu kaufen, damit ich halt auch etwas beitrage.
Leider koennte ich bei meinem monatlichen taschengeld nur alle 5 wochen ne cd kaufen und dann muesst ich auf alle anderen sachen verzichten - sobald ich 15 bin und jobben darf (Ferialjobs ua) werd ich mir CDs oefter kaufen/"erarbeiten"


Und bloodlettings Kommentare find ich absolut kindisch... dein vergleich mit dem Kulturgut war laecherlich, und dann das ganz "Aber wenn ein rosanes Killersamurainilpferd schreiend durchs Fenster springt, Wurfsterne herumwirft und dann den rechner erwischt, verlier ich doch die Daten" war das Sahnehaeubchen. ("Leicht" ueberzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, für Merchandising gibt man Geld aus, wo bei auch dort nicht gerade viel Geld zum Künstler selbst gelangen wird. Am Ende wohl noch weniger als beim CD-Kauf.



Dessen bin ich mir bewusst und das ist es, was mich (abgesehen davon, dass ich meine Musik illegal beziehe) stört.
Ich finde, dass das Gesammte Geld, bis auf die Herstellungskosten, zum jeweiligen Künstler gehen sollten.
Wieviel Geld bei einem Pullover dem Künstler am Ende zu gute kommt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Aber bei einer CD sind es gerade mal 1-2 Euro. Beim Pullover werden es, hoffe ich, deutlich mehr sein.



Razyl schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade lese hast du derzeit 40 GB illegale Musikdateien auf deinem Rechner. Im Grunde hättest du dir alle 40 GB auch kaufen können und hättest bei etwas anderem gespart. Anscheinend magst du Musik, also warum auch nicht darin investieren? So teuer, wie du es in einem Anfangsthread beschreibst, ist es nicht. Dann spart man halt mal wo anders, wenn man sich nun mal gerne mit der Musik auseinandersetzt... Wer etwas will soll es sich auch kaufen und nicht anderweitig beschaffen. Zudem man die Sache des illegalen bei weitem nicht beschönigen muss mit "Kulturgut" und sonstigen Quatsch...



Die Möglichkeit besteht aber eben für mich, an dieser Stelle Geld einzusparen und es woanders wieder auszugeben.
Wäre das nicht Möglich, würde ich mir wohl die CDs kaufen, sicherlich.
Angebot und Nachfrage. =)

Dass die Chance gering ist, erwischt zu werden spielt selbstverständlich ebenfalls eine beträchliche Rolle, das will ich garnicht abstreiten. (Das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich Selors Vergleich mit dem klauen von Merchandise für Unfug halte)



Razyl schrieb:


> Btw meinst du vorhin, dass du von einem Konzert mehr hast als von einer CD. Falsch. Bei einem Konzert hast du im Normalfall nur die Erinnerung, nicht mehr. Die Musik, die dort gespielt wurde, hast du in spätestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr genauso wie zum Zeitpunkt des Konzertes im Ohr. Die CD hingegen kann man sich immer und immer wieder anhören...



Keine Ahnung, ob du schonmal auf einem ordentlichen Konzert einer Band warst, es hört sich zumindest nicht so an.
Jedenfalls ist ein Konzert ein vollkommen anderes Gefühl, als eine CD.
Die ganze Masse an Menschen, dieser "Chor" der dadurch entsteht, ein Teppich aus Armen. 
Es ist jedes mal der Wahnsinn und gibt mir weitaus mehr, als es ein einfacher CD-Durchlauf es könnte.


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob du schonmal auf einem ordentlichen Konzert einer Band warst, es hört sich zumindest nicht so an.
> Jedenfalls ist ein Konzert ein vollkommen anderes Gefühl, als eine CD.
> Die ganze Masse an Menschen, dieser "Chor" der dadurch entsteht, ein Teppich aus Armen.
> Es ist jedes mal der Wahnsinn und gibt mir weitaus mehr, als es ein einfacher CD-Durchlauf es könnte.



Das mag sein, aber du kannst es dir nicht täglich "antun". Eine CD legt man in das Laufwerk und kann sich die Musik von mir aus 365 Tage im Jahr ohne Unterbrechung anhören - am Ende hab ich, rein vom Nutzen her, wesentlich mehr von einer CD, als von einem Konzert. Du kannst dieses Konzert nicht genauso am nächsten Tag abspielen lassen wie du es zuvor noch genauso erlebt hast.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber du kannst es dir nicht täglich "antun". Eine CD legt man in das Laufwerk und kann sich die Musik von mir aus 365 Tage im Jahr ohne Unterbrechung anhören - am Ende hab ich, rein vom Nutzen her, wesentlich mehr von einer CD, als von einem Konzert. Du kannst dieses Konzert nicht genauso am nächsten Tag abspielen lassen wie du es zuvor noch genauso erlebt hast.



Ist eben eine Geschmackssache. Je nachdem, wie diejenige Person ein Konzert wahrnimmt, es genießt usw.
Es geht ja nicht darum, was länger halt, sondern was für einen persönlich den größeren Stellenwert hat. =)


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Um nochmal was Generelles zur Diskussion beizutragen: 
Wer Musik nur am Computer kauft, wird sich kaum CDs kaufen - wozu auch?

Ich selbst hatte das letzte Jahr lang nur eine defekte Anlage rumstehen. Da steht man dann schon mal im Plattenladen und denkt sich "Hm.. gebe ich jetzt wirklich 15,- aus um mir die CD dann auf den Computer zu ziehen und sie danach ins Regal zu packen?".

Auch wenn's irgndwie absolut veraltet und doof klingt: Eine Musiksammlung, die aus CDs, Schallplatten und/oder Kassetten besteht hat halt doch ihren Reiz.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Auch wenn's irgndwie absolut veraltet und doof klingt: Eine Musiksammlung, die aus CDs, Schallplatten und/oder Kassetten besteht hat halt doch ihren Reiz.



Definitv, sieht halt schon schick aus.
Aber für mich ist dieser Reiz eben keine 10-20 Euro pro CD wert.^^

EDIT: Ich z.B. hab mir aus meinen besonders schicken CDs (Meisst besondere Editionen, die einem schonmal 30 Euro kosten) eine Ansammlung hingestellt. Es ist nicht alles zusammengequetscht sondern steht übersichtlich auf der höchsten Ebene meines Schrankes.
Zusammen mit der Vaya Con Tioz-DvD, (die übrigens grandios aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Heaven Shall Burn, Korn, Rammstein, Slipknot und In Extremo-DvDs.
Zusammen erben die paar CDs und die DvDs ein schicken Anblick.

Die restlichen CDs stehen, wie bei so vielen, "eingequetscht" in einer unteren Etage.
Aber das sieht eben nicht schick aus.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Definitv, sieht halt schon schick aus.



Haha, so hab' ich's nicht gemeint : D
Musik an ner Stereoanlage hören und sich nebenher die Plattencover anzuschauen und die CD-Booklets durchzublättern ist (zumindest für mich) was ganz anderes, als mal ein paar Songs in Winamp durchzuklicken, während ich surfe.
Das ist schwer zu erklären.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Haha, so hab' ich's nicht gemeint : D
> Musik an ner Stereoanlage hören und sich nebenher die Plattencover anzuschauen und die CD-Booklets durchzublättern ist (zumindest für mich) was ganz anderes, als mal ein paar Songs in Winamp durchzuklicken, während ich surfe.
> Das ist schwer zu erklären.



CDs höre ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten nichtmehr an einer Anlage.^^
Selbst CDs, die ich vor 5 Jahren gekauft habe, wanderten direkt auf den PC und dann ins Regal.

Aber ich versteh schon, was du meinst. =)


----------



## LaVerne (9. März 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> bezüglich filme. da is mir die qualität zu schlecht ums ie auf nem full hd plasma anzuschauen. ausser serien die schau ich mir gern mal als stream an was aber sowieso schon mal im tv gekommen ist oder gerade aktuell ist.



Gilt bei mir sowohl für Film als auch Musik - aber offensichtlich gehen die Qualitätsansprüche vieler Leute immer mehr zurück. Wer auch nur eine annähernd brauchbare Hifi-Anlage sein eigen nennt, der wird nicht auf billige Onboard-Soundkarten mit Ramschwandlern; Kabel, die jegliche Dynamik ersticken und mies gewandelte MP3-Soft zurückgreifen - das ist höchstens was für nebenbei, während man andere Dinge macht. Es liegen Hör-Welten zwischen PC-Geräten und einer ordentlichen Reproduktion!

Musik hört (und HÖREN sollte dabei groß geschrieben werden) man am besten aufmerksam; von möglichst hochwertiger Elektronik wiedergegeben - und da reicht das Download-Geraffel nicht, soll es tatsächlich ein Genuß sein (und bei entsprechend hochwertigen Geräten wird selbst das Betrachten zum Genuß - siehe Transrotor).

MP3 etc. machten Musik zum reinen Wegwerf-Produkt. Ich bevorzuge ein "reales" Medium (bevorzugt Vinyl); nicht nur der Qualität, sondern auch des "Rituals" wegen: Medium auspacken, ein- oder auflegen, es sich auf der Coach bequem machen und tatsächlich bewußt zuhören, wobei alles andere ausgeblendet wird. Das erlebt man nicht mit ein paar Klicks.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ein "reales" Medium (bevorzugt Vinyl); nicht nur der Qualität, sondern auch des "Rituals" wegen: Medium auspacken, ein- oder auflegen, es sich auf der Coach bequem machen und tatsächlich bewußt zuhören, wobei alles andere ausgeblendet wird. Das erlebt man nicht mit ein paar Klicks.



Toller Beitrag, sehr schön formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (9. März 2010)

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der werte herr TE das, was er so verzapft hat, nicht ernst meint. alles andere wäre einfach unerträglich dumm, ums auf gut deutsch zu sagen.

im folgenden gehe ich mal auf ein paar argumente ein, die hier genannt wurden:

"musik ist kultur, und die sollte jedermann frei zugänglich sein"

musik ist das ergebnis von arbeit. nur weil sie ein immaterielles gut ist, heißt das nicht, dass sie nichts wert ist, und allein die tatsache, dass ein gesetz gebrochen wird beim illegalen beschaffen, sollte eigentlich schon ein hinweis darauf sein, dass kultur eben nicht frei zugänglich ist. um einen der hier so beliebten vergleiche zu nutzen: theater ist auch kultur, und die nehmen trotzdem eintritt. und hast du nicht selbst gesagt, dass du dein geld lieber für dvds als cds ausgibst? ich sehe da einen leichten widerspruch, filme sind auch kultur

"ich unterstütze bands, die mir gefallen, dann anders"

ändert nichts daran, dass du dir unrechtmäßig zugang zu inhalten verschafft hast, die dir nicht gehören und ist eigentlich nur eine ziemlich dumme rechtfertigung. vergleich hierfür: ich hab zwar nen kaugummi geklaut, aber für das geld hab ich dann noch nen lutscher gekauft. der verlust bleibt.

"ich höre mir die sachen vor nem kauf lieber an, bevor ich eine fehlentscheidung treffe"

find ich eigentlich soweit in ordnung, nur sollte man dann auch so konsequent sein und die sachen wieder löschen, falls man sie nicht kaufen will. das ganze ist natürlich nur dann anzuwenden, wenns keine andere möglichkeit gibt, in die platten reinzuhören

"wenn mein pc abstürzt, sind die daten futsch"

das ist man aber selbst schuld. und so ganz nebenbei: wenn eine cd verkratzt, kann man die auch nicht mehr gebrauchen.

"ich habe keine andere möglichkeit, an die musik ranzukommen, weil sie hier nicht erhältlich ist"

schwieriges thema. hier kann ich zumindest nachvollziehen, dass man sich was runterlädt.

"wieso sollte ich cds kaufen, wenn ich eh nur am pc musik höre?"

wie schon angesprochen gibts ja auch kostenpflichtige musik-downloads, wobei ich lieber eine cd habe, selbst wenn ich mir die musik nur am rechner anhöre. es ist halt einfach das schöne gefühl, etwas in der hand halten zu können, was man sich gekauft hat.


so, das waren die argumente. zum abschluss bleibt zu sagen, dass ich natürlich nicht unschuldig bin, allein schon dadurch, dass ich mal musik von freunden bekommen habe etc., aber das ganze rechtfertigen zu wollen ist dann doch leicht dämlich. man sollte sich zumindest bewusst sein, dass man scheiße gebaut hat, und es nicht auf irgendwelche äußeren umstände schieben.

PS:
abseits von dem ganzen "mimimi, runterladen is voll in ordnung, weil..."-geschwätz sollte noch angemerkt werden, dass kritik an den plattenfirmen und der art des vertriebs durchaus gerechtfertigt ist. da läuft vieles eher suboptimal, und es wird zeit, dass bessere verfahren ausgearbeitet werden. in welcher form dies geschieht, wird die zeit zeigen, aber es gibt schon entwürfe für einige interessante konzepte (kulturflatrate, privates sponsern von bands die dann die musik kostenlos veröffentlichen,...), man darf also gespannt bleiben.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. März 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich gemerkt habe, dass einiges Durcheinander geriet.
Zwischen "Ich lade runter, weil..." und "Man sollte Musik kostenlos anbieten, weil..." liegt ein erheblicher Unterschied.

Fakt ist, dass Filesharing die Zukunft ist und sich die Musikindutrie darauf einstellt und sich nicht, wie jetzt, quer stellt und eine Abmahnung nach der anderen raushaut.
Ob nun Kulturflatrate, oder eine Umjustierung der Verdienste - das Internet macht die Vervielfältigung von digitalem Gut so leicht, dass man es nicht verbieten *kann*.
Bzw. nicht verhindern kann, dass es passiert. Aber was soll man machen?
Merchandise und Konzerte teurer? Dafür Musik kostenlos downloaden?
Plattformen, die mit Werbung zugespammt sind und dafür kostenlos downloaden?
Fest steht allerdings, dass die Künstler momentan einfach viel zu wenig von dem Geld sehen, dass ihr Zeug einbringt.

Ich jedenfalls bin der Meinung, dass gerade Institute wie die GEMA von der Bildfläche verschwinden sollten.


----------



## Shaxul (9. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Fest steht allerdings, dass die Künstler momentan einfach viel zu wenig von dem Geld sehen, dass ihr Zeug einbringt.



Das Problem besteht mindestens schon seit der Erfindung der Schallplatte.
Nur verdient heute kaum noch wer Geld mit Musik, früher waren es zumindest die großen Plattenfirmen^^


----------

